# I NEED some help?



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

I've asked here before but I would appreciate any help you could give me. I have a house that I'm about to rent out. It will bring in €17,000 over the next year. I also have a share combination Bond worth €38,000 that will mature next September. I also own AIB & BOI shares which would cover the loan if I needed to sell them.  I need to borrow €1,000.  I have NO money left, I bought shares for €10,000 that are now worth €1,000+. I really don't wanna have to sell them, is there any other way? Since I'm not working at the moment, do you think there is any way I could get it?
Thank You


----------



## Bob_tg (3 Dec 2008)

Have you tried to get a loan from the credit union (if you're in one)?  If you are receiving unemployment assistance, they should deem this to be regular income and can set the repayments accordingly.  

If you are not receiving unemployment assistance/social welfare or any other income, you will probably have to sell your shares to get your €1k.


----------



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

I'm actually not receiving unemploymnent benefit/assistance. If I could show proof that the house is even on the market & a letter from the Agency that money will be paid directly into my Account, do you think that might have a chance?


----------



## Susanna (3 Dec 2008)

Could you talk to your Community Welfare Officer? You might be entitled to more money


----------



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

Thanks, it takes time to process a claim though, I need it in the next few days. Is there any way at all I could talk the Bank into loaning me money. I mean, I CAN pay it back, definately, just cause I'm in employment at the moment I don't know how I can do it?


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Dec 2008)

Glacier1 said:


> I need it in the next few days. [...] I CAN pay it back, definately, just [...] I don't know how I can do it?


Glacier1, despite an earlier request, you're posting essentially the same question in different threads (and sometimes contradicting yourself). You need to calm down a bit.
You say that you own a house — outright, IIRC? — and you're "about to rent it out". Have you signed a contract with tenants? If so, will they be paying a deposit and a month's rent up front?


----------



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

It is on the market, no I have not signed with tenants. 
I have an account in FA there's just no money in it at the moment, not in Debit, could I apply for an Overdraft?


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Dec 2008)

As was already suggested to you, you should at least ask them.

Also, if you want more/better advice here, you should edit your thread title to something more meaningful.


----------



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

I'm afraid of embarassing myself. Just tell me could get an Overdraft on an Account with no money in it?


----------



## PaddyW (3 Dec 2008)

We can't tell you, only the bank can.


----------



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

Well, it's a simple question, can you or Can't you?


----------



## DeeFox (3 Dec 2008)

Glacier1 said:


> I'm afraid of embarassing myself. Just tell me could get an Overdraft on an Account with no money in it?


 
The banks hear "silly" questions all the time so I would advise you to just talk to them.  At least you know where you stand then.


----------



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

Is it actually conceivable that they might? If I explained my situation with all my Assets & Everything, can anyone tell me if they actually might? I honestly don't mean to be Rude.


----------



## PaddyW (3 Dec 2008)

Well, you're coming across that way. You need to talk to the bank. We could say, yes, you will get one, but that doesn't mean you will. Talk to the bank themselves, they are the only ones who will answer your question.


----------



## Glacier1 (3 Dec 2008)

I honestly do appreciate the help. Would anyone else know?


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Dec 2008)

Glacier1, I'm closing this thread because it's becoming pointless.

If you want to know whether a bank will lend you €1000, you will have to ask them. Pick up the 'phone.


----------

